

Why I Quit Reddit – Actually, Reddit Quit Me - mattjung
http://www.cloudave.com/link/why-i-quit-reddit-actually-reddit-quit-me

======
awa
Well, maybe when he created the account email address weren't mandatory during
registration or as eogas said I don't think its hard creating a new account.

~~~
eogas
An e-mail address still isn't mandatory. I kind of wish it was though. You can
seriously make a new account in seconds.

------
eogas
Because creating a new account is really hard?

